# Potential buy - WB x TB Please Critique



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

The links didn't work sorry!


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Ewe necked and weak backed. Shoulder is insufficient for dressage. Good bone. 

This horse will be limited by his conformation.

I copied and pasted the video but cannot see it from the desk top.


----------



## RedHawk (Jun 16, 2008)

Yeah, the back is my main worry, but I thought his shoulder looked ok? 

This is the video link, hope it works this time.





And another of him being lunged. If I pause the video right when he trots/canters past the person filming, I can get a better look at him back, and it doesn't seem so "dippy". Ah well, guess I find out when I go and see him on Sunday. There is a small clip at the end where you can get a fairly good look at his confo.





Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Changed computers and now the link is working.

I'm not a huge fan, the Jive Magics can be really stunning, but this guy has picked up a lot of TB traits. That said, as a 3 year old Jive he's likely going through some pretty awkward stages. 
I'm not hugely keen on his back but he's got good solid, straight legs, nice angles through the hind limbs and a good sloping shoulder. Neck is set on a bit low but if you work him right the muscle build up with hide that somewhat and shouldn't hinder him *too* much. 

He moves alright, not super flashy though which again makes me feel that he's thrown more to the TB side as the Jazz line does tend to be quite 'flashy'. 

Now, how confident/experienced a rider are you? Because personally, I wouldn't touch a Jive Magic with a 40ft barge pole, that line is notorious for being very hot and difficult to ride. A lot of professional riders struggle with them. 
Just like I would prefer to avoid the Sandro Hits, they are spectacular, but not an easy temperament to cope with for the ammy rider.


----------



## RedHawk (Jun 16, 2008)

Some more pictures:






































Thanks Kayty. The little bit looking I did on Google told me the same thing, that many Jive Magic's can be hot and difficult. That said, this one looks pretty relaxed and easy-going in his videos, but I won't know really till I see him on the weekend (the owner did say that despite him being turned out since being broken, other potential riders have ridden him without issue). I can ride a hot horse (my OTTB taught me how) but if he is a hot-head I'll pass him up.

I did notice he looks more TB than WB & he's not real flashy, which isn't a *big* deal for me, I not after a Grand Prix horse, just something sound, athletic and with the potential to get beyond the lower levels and dabble in something a bit more serious.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Well if hes got a good brain and hes sound he will probably be just fine for what you're after. When you try him out, just make sure that you put a bit of pressure on him and see how he reacts. Being a breaker it'll be easy to do, ask him for some leg yield or to come a little rounder - you want him to give it a go, rather than back off and lose his brain.


----------



## ponypile (Nov 7, 2007)

I actually quite like him despite how awkward he looks right now. He has a great hip and a large hind end, a decent shoulder, and great bone (especially for being only 3). I don't see his neck as an issue. If that video is a representation of how he is normally ridden, that is why his neck looks upside down, with lack of top line muscle. It is thin, but a young horse with a thin next can grow up to have an average size neck that's properly conditioned. It's a little low, which isn't ideal for dressage, but not so low that I think it will hinder him much (like you said, you're looking at lower level stuff, no piaffes for him!), and won't be a problem at all cross country. He has an excellent gallop, and actually a very nice, large trot, especially considering his rider isn't helping him, he's just sitting up there and steering. So far I like him. But I would really like to see him free jumped, over even just some small stuff first before deciding. He doesn't have to be a flashy hunter, but he has to be careful and safe.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

ponypile he's a breaker - I don't think he's going to be working round as yet 
The neck is set on lower than ideal which can mean that the collected work can become a little tricky, but it would only impact in the higher collected work, and as the OP is wanting to dabble in lower level dressage and eventing I don't think they will encounter any problems with this.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

After seeing the videos he needs a LOT of training.. they run him into his next gaits and his downward transistions are ugly. I think he will be difficult to get working round and off his hind quarters but I also think this sort of horse can teach you an awful lot.


----------



## ponypile (Nov 7, 2007)

Kayty said:


> ponypile he's a breaker - I don't think he's going to be working round as yet


If you do the ground work on a young horse properly, the first time you get on they are supple to the bit. The contact won't be consistent and steady all time as they are still working on their own balance and how to balance a rider, but they should be accepting and yielding of the contact. You teach a horse to be ridden this way from the beginning, and he will start off his training building topline muscles and learning to carry himself, right from the start. What this guy is doing is the opposite of a good start in terms of teaching the horse to carry himself. Leg means faster, pulling means slower or turn. He has an AWFUL interfering seat and hand at that. This sort of riding and "training" really bugs me. Why not just spend a little longer, and actually start the horse off on the right foot?


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

I didn't watch the breakers video so apologise for my misconception. I assumed he'd be working the horse as a basic breaker - after a couple of weeks under saddle no matter if the horse is being worked in the basic round frame if a good breaker or not, it's not going to have a beautifully muscled neck unless genetically 'predisposed' or having been lunged/long reined for a long period before backing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

